# New Remington 1911 R1s in Stainless Steel



## The Norseman

Just seen a New Stainless Steel Remington R1s 1911 Govt Model 45ACP. It was show cased in Guns Illustrated about new
guns for 2012, on their web site. I'm curious what the MSRP is and real Street Price will be.

I Checked out the Remington Web Site, no mention of it. Does anyone here have one, and what is your review.

I know it will be just as nice as the blued R1, I'm really interested in this Stainless Steel version R1s.

Thank you in advance for any replies.


----------



## The Norseman

http://www.shootingillustrated.com/inde ... newguns12/


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Interesting that the UMC ball ammo will be switching to brass jacket instead of copper.


----------



## People

I wonder how that will play out on barrel wear. Granted not that most who buy factory ammo will ever wear out a barrel or even come close.

To those who do not know. Brass and bronze bullets will cause more tube ware than a copper bullet.

After returning from World War 2 unscathed, Bob Dole was congratulated by Chuck Norris with a handshake. The rest is history.


----------



## The Norseman

Did some more research and found that The Local Gun Store (LGS) has the Remingtion R1S 1911 Stainless Steel 45ACP 
listed but not available at their Distributor yet.

So I got one on order (6Jan12). I'm the first on the list. Price will be $696.00 out the door (OTD).

The Remingtion R1S 1911 Stainless Steel 45ACP will be about $60 more than my Ruger SR1911, but I don't care 
because the R1 Blued had very good reviews (and I got to look at several) and was a sleeper also in 2011. 
I'm sure the R1S is just as good or better.

Hope it is not as long a wait as it was for my Ruger SR1911 (May11-Dec11). Told them I would not bug them like I did the Ruger SR1911. The Wife will be the tough sell.


----------



## wurgs

That might be why Scheels had the blued R1 for 549, such a good price I couldn't resist.


----------



## The Norseman

wurgs, that's a great price for a Rem R1 1911.

Hey have you taken it out, and fired it yet? Please pictures and review.

Thank you.


----------



## wurgs

Yea, I thought so, Scheels had 2 of them marked down at that price, salesman said they have been on the shelf too long and had to get rid of them. I got it on Wednesday and just got back from a funeral tonite so haven't had a chance yet. With the look of the cold forcast might be awhile till I get out to the range. The reviews I've read online have been favorable so am really looking forward to trying it out.


----------

